# Moving to SA in 12 months - some questions



## HockeyGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone

My wife and I will be moving to South Africa in the next 12 months depending on paperwork, etc. We are mid 30s and I have visited SA about 6 times. My wife was born in SA and all her family live there. We have decided to move due to her parents being ill and we want to be there for them. 

Questions:

How much is medical insurance?
Others who have moved, do you think its a good idea to bring our cars over?
We need a container for shipping, any suggestions?
If anyone knows helpful websites relating to info about SA, please let me know ... info such as property, insurance (medical & car), etc.?
How much are cell phone plans with international coverage?
Average utility costs?

Any helpful suggestions will be greatly appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to South Africa in the next 12 months depending on paperwork, etc. We are mid 30s and I have visited SA about 6 times. My wife was born in SA and all her family live there. We have decided to move due to her parents being ill and we want to be there for them.
> 
> ...


Your car will be a left hand drive, I would not even bother bringing it out to SA as we drive on the left hand side of the road.
Shipping goods over: Household goods to South Africa - South African Removals Cell phone plans and costs Nashua Mobile Contracts @ Mobile4U 
Depending on where you want to live, do a google search for property prices, rental etc.
Utility costs vary from family to family... our total monthly municipal bill is about R900.00 ( we are two adults and do not leave a huge carbon footprint! )


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sure you will find this blog very interesting although I think it is somewhat over the top, but will surely inspire you. IMHO it paints a Utopia without taking the realities into consideration. A very good example of South Africa seen through the eyes of an expat vs seen by locals. Expat Cape Town: All about living and working in beautiful South Africa


----------



## HockeyGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you, will look forward to reading the info I think


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to South Africa in the next 12 months depending on paperwork, etc. We are mid 30s and I have visited SA about 6 times. My wife was born in SA and all her family live there. We have decided to move due to her parents being ill and we want to be there for them.
> 
> ...


How much is medical insurance?

Well if you get a decent medical aid, it can cost anything between R2000 - R4000.

Others who have moved, do you think its a good idea to bring our cars over?

I think the costs involved of bring your car over will be to high. Much cheaper to purchase a car in SA, also as mentioned the paper work to get the car registered could be a headache.

We need a container for shipping, any suggestions?

Cant help on this one, but I am sure Google could help alot.

If anyone knows helpful websites relating to info about SA, please let me know ... info such as property, insurance (medical & car), etc.?

Vegasboy pointed you in a good direction.

How much are cell phone plans with international coverage?

Largely depends on your usage, I believe there are options for international calls best to check out Vodacom or MTN websites to learn more.

Average utility costs?

Again, this depends on area, size of property etc... this can range from R500 up to R2000 or more.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

HockeyGuy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to South Africa in the next 12 months depending on paperwork, etc. We are mid 30s and I have visited SA about 6 times. My wife was born in SA and all her family live there. We have decided to move due to her parents being ill and we want to be there for them.
> 
> ...


How much is medical insurance? Good cover is at least 3000 - 4000/month
Others who have moved, do you think its a good idea to bring our cars over?There was, or is to come, legislation that you cannot register a lefthand drive in SA.
Average utility costs?Water and electricity usually combined on one account. Minimum 1000 / month with 25% increase each year for the next 2 years.


----------



## Jerry Wilson (Sep 4, 2010)

*Any Replies please !!!*

Ya i am also having the same concern. Been trying lately to gather any relevant info from friends and family as well. Though i would still rely on some suggestions brought forward by forum members. So i am really hoping to get some needy help.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Rajeev Gaurav (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Friends

I'm moving to Cape town.Please let me know how much it cost there in living....how much willbe sufficient for there


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

> I'm sure you will find this blog very interesting although I think it is somewhat over the top, but will surely inspire you. IMHO it paints a Utopia without taking the realities into consideration. A very good example of South Africa seen through the eyes of an expat vs seen by locals. Expat Cape Town: All about living and working in beautiful South Africa



Please don't put all locals into the same grouping. Not all locals are cynical afro pessimists with a prejudiced chip on their shoulder about the new South Africa and it's human rights. I'd say the gross majority of the locals are very happy living in South Africa and share the sentiments expressed in the blog.


----------



## Numpty2 (Mar 14, 2011)

*doing the same thing... but in less time...*



JeanP said:


> How much is medical insurance?
> 
> Well if you get a decent medical aid, it can cost anything between R2000 - R4000.
> 
> ...


Hi new to this site but thought it could help as I am planning to move back to south africa.... Just been there to sort things and back in Uk to pack.
Medical Aids: Discovery is very good. Look online. It seem to be the most popular.
Mobile phones is a nightmare to work out. Expensive for what you get. Pay as you go vodacom on per minute billing to start off worked well. You have to get your phoned 'rika' before it will work. (Jvodacom most people are on and cheaper to phone vodacom to vodacom)
I am shipping my house and hope to ship one car or two cars. Might be just the one as returning residents it is free and container with household goods. Depending if you can satisfy customs. I am still looking to find a container company. 
Second hand cars value is higher than in UK. Internet is getting cheaper so skype calling overseas is better.
Or let them phone you from overseas. 
It is all worth it. Sunshine and family!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Numpty2 said:


> I am shipping my house and hope to ship one car or two cars. Might be just the one as returning residents it is free and container with household goods. Depending if you can satisfy customs. I am still looking to find a container company.
> Second hand cars value is higher than in UK. Internet is getting cheaper so skype calling overseas is better.
> Or let them phone you from overseas.
> It is all worth it. Sunshine and family!


Numpty2... about the car!
It can be a nightmare. We brought a car back, one we took from SA to the UK(we took both our cars back but hardly used both so one was still "brand new").
Make sure that you have ALL the relevant documents.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

South Africa Import Requirements

An import permit is required for a used motor car and must be applied for before the importation of the motor car. A letter of authority "LOA" from the South African bureau of standards must be submitted to customs at the time of clearance. A fee of R1800 per vehicle is payable to SABS.

The vehicle must conform to South African compulsory vehicle specifications and Road Traffic Regulations. Please note that no left hand drive vehicles new or used purchased after January 2000 will be allowed entry.
Customers must be in South Africa at least 10 days before the arrival of the vessel for customs clearance purposes.

You will be required to produce the following documentation to enable your car to be cleared through customs. This applies to Cars, Motor Bikes, Mopeds, Power boats.

Completed Customs form DA 304/A
Registration papers
Document showing that the vehicle has been in the owner's use and possession outside of South Africa for more than 365 days before the importation of the vehicle (original purchase invoice, insurance certificate, etc...)
A "Letter of Authority" (LOA) issued by the South African Bureau of Standards (S.A.B.S) in Pretoria, has to be submitted to Customs with an application fee of R 1,800.
Import permit (You must receive the import approval before shipment commences) Please send this to the Director of Import and Export (details Below)
Import Permit form - Letter of Authority form(LOA)
Useful Contacts

The South African bureau of standards
Private bag x192
Pretoria
0001
South Africa
Tel + 27 12 428 6276
Email - [email protected] The Director of Import and Export control
Trade and Industry
Private x192
Pretoria 
0001
South Africa
Tel + 27 12 428 7793
Email - [email protected]


----------



## Carlise (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree...you save LOADS of money by using skype...and there is the added benefit of a camera


----------

